# Am i Annoying you?



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

if i am PLEASE be honest and i will go , i dont want to ruin anyones enjoyment of the forum as i have no right to do that as im not partically important and ive seemed to bring trouble so please tell me! be 100% honest i dont CARE how harsh! just the honest truth


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

100% honest, no Shannon you are NOT annoying. I think you are 100% sweet! But please don't be so harsh on yourself! You are an awesome person.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Shannon, of course not. You know I'm your friend here. If people are getting annoyed by someone on some online forums, that's pathetic. If anyone doesn't like what someone is posting, they just don't have to read their posts! Plain and simple. You don't need to go anywhere. You're not causing trouble. You are a sweet, generous girl and the forums would be lacking without you!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

thank you  i do feel like a TOTAL cow over EVERYTHING! i just need to keep my mouth shut and my feelings in!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Why would you think that ?? 
My answer is NO, you are not annoying! 
Don't worry so much .


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Don't be silly,there will always be people who don't agree with what others say,that's all part of a forum and you get all people from all walks of life ,don't take it to heart just shrug your shoulders and move on,it's all part of growing up finding out that there's (the good,the bad,and the ugly in people),and let me tell you there's more bad and ugly than good people


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

michele said:


> Don't be silly,there will always be people who don't agree with what others say,that's all part of a forum and you get all people from all walks of life ,don't take it to heart just shrug your shoulders and move on,it's all part of growing up finding out that there's (the good,the bad,and the ugly in people),and let me tell you there's more bad and ugly than good people


yeah ik  lol just sometimes stuff gets through my hard surface lol and yes i agree! a LOT more bad people than good! BELIEVE me ive met a LOAD lol x


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

Shannon! NO! You are NOT annoying. This forum wouldn't be as enjoyable without YOU here. You're my best friend on here  xx


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Munchii said:


> Shannon! NO! You are NOT annoying. This forum wouldn't be as enjoyable without YOU here. You're my best friend on here  xx


awww thank you! your mine too!  x


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't know why you would think that , I haven't found you annoying at all


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

You don't annoy me I like you and little Tillie. I'm sorry that you feel that way


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

I agree with the others. You're not annoying at all!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> Shannon, of course not. You know I'm your friend here. If people are getting annoyed by someone on some online forums, that's pathetic. If anyone doesn't like what someone is posting, they just don't have to read their posts! Plain and simple. You don't need to go anywhere. You're not causing trouble. You are a sweet, generous girl and the forums would be lacking without you!


I agree, To the people who your annoying DON"T Read her or anyone else posts if your just being nasty or hurtful if you disagree what was said that is your opinion and only yours, keep it to your self. Yes Plain and Simple. Why hurt others all the time. Everyone is different. God, God made us that way. It's the people that have No grace in them that are hurtful to others. So my Friend just don't read nasty comments back to you just like they don't have to read yours. They have nothing better than to be hurtful. I get so sad that people hurt others and batch their beliefs, We have rights and get offended just like everyone else. I stop now. :foxes15:


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I understand how you feel. Really, I do. I know I've said some things on here to make people upset or angry with me. They care for my baby as much as I do. But caring comes out in different ways. Don't be so hard on yourself. Everyone is different. I've known you to say some really, really sweet things. If someone is saying you are hateful, or mean, don't let it get to you. I think you are a caring person.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

As far as I can tell, everyone on this forum is very fond of you. I haven't noticed anyone being mean towards you. 
It is a public forum, so everyone is entitled to their say, and that includes you. There will always be people who disagree or have different viewpoints, that is what these forums are for; it would be dull if we all agreed on everything all the time!
Also remember that it is really easy to misinterpret what someone means when they are typing. Intention doesn't always translate well, especially if that person's written English isn't perfect, so do bear that in mind.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Shannon, are you posting this because someone on here has told you you're annoying? Honestly, throughout you'll life I'm sure you'll annoy hundreds of people... everyone will. I know I have! Don't be hard on yourself if someone doesn't like you. Not everyone in the world is destined to be your BFF. For every person that finds you annoying, there's probably ten that don't.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Shannon, are you posting this because someone on here has told you you're annoying? Honestly, throughout you'll life I'm sure you'll annoy hundreds of people... everyone will. I know I have! Don't be hard on yourself if someone doesn't like you. Not everyone in the world is destined to be your BFF. For every person that finds you annoying, there's probably ten that don't.


I agree...


----------



## Darkessa (May 17, 2012)

You arent annoying in the slightest!!! 
I have been in the same situation you have, I attempted to give my opinion a few times and it seemed the other person didnt like it. 

But here is the thing Shannon. 
If someone posts a question on a public forum... They should expect to get answers from a million different people. 
And they should expect to not like all of them. 
Like someone said, Everyone is Different. No one is going to agree with everyone all the time... But that doesnt mean that your opinion means any less. 

I personally respect, and am glad to have the responses I have received from you. It is always nice to get a bunch of different outlooks on everything, a million ideas can be the most helpful thing in the world.

:flower:  And I would give you a Smiley Hug... But again, I cant find one.


----------



## Lazuliblue (May 4, 2012)

Shannon I think you're really sweet, and because of your situation I think it's really important that you feel you can come here on this forum and chat to people, to keep some social contact going! 

I don't want to sound like I'm being patronising, but people need to remember you are only young, and we young people (and some of the older ones!) don't always say the right thing at the right time!

However, even though I've only been here a little while, I have never found your posts annoying, just coming from a very kind and innocent place


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

Aww shannon, I never found you annoying  I don't know why you would think so. If we disagree with you sometimes, it's just because we disagree and we're opinionated, nothing personal at all. I think you're a great person and you need more self confidence!!!
Personally, I think you're a shining star in this forum and you're always so eager to help, so don't think the least bit badly about yourself!


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

Annoying no your not I have found you to be polite and very friendly so enjoy CP and enjoy life


----------



## Lazuliblue (May 4, 2012)

I've just seen the craft thread where someone wasn't happy about how you had done so many posts, but that was only because you thought you had to do it to win the contest. Is that what has upset you?


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Did I say that right? lol..I always do a terrible english accent. No you're not annoying. Who cares what anyone else thinks anyway!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Shannon my little sugar plum you, are you just fishing for compliments? 
You know very well how many ladies care for you on this forum, you are
like a little sister, a daughter, a granddaughter to us all. You grew on us!
You have to start having more confidence girl, believe in yourself and 
everyone else will too. And Shannon stop putting yourself down, start 
building yourself up! No more negative thinking...Deal? Deal!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

teetee said:


> !! Did I say that right? lol..I always do a terrible english accent. No you're not annoying. Who cares what anyone else thinks anyway!


That is rather rude lol! We do say it in the UK, but not in polite company!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

ha uh oh!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Shannon, I don't find you annoying at all. To me it's like this: if they find me annoying or don't like what I have to say, oh well. I know it's coming from a place of kindness and caring and that is what is important. You are a very sweet girl and don't let anyone tell you otherwise!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

teetee said:


> Did I say that right? lol..I always do a terrible english accent. No you're not annoying. Who cares what anyone else thinks anyway!


I edited your post,please don't use swear words on a child's post or any other posts


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

ok! I didn't know it was a swear word..


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I am new to this forum, so I havent had the "pleasure" to catch you being annoying 

I would like to tell you that I have been using the internet for a long time. I have been on various forums and I have had some conflicts from time to time. I even caught myself fuming alot when I wasnt even at the computer because of posts I took personally from people who I didnt even know. It took me a while but I learned that everyone has their own personality and their own opinion. Sometimes behind a computer screen people can be a bit bolder than what we would normally be. I learned not to take things personally, which was my biggest mistake. 

I have made alot of good friends on the internet and I have met people who didnt like me very much for their own reasons and I have met people who I disliked as well. 

You cant please everyone no matter how much you want people to like you, no matter how likeable you are. Thats life. This was not an easy lesson for me to learn because I tend to get insecure sometimes that maybe I said the wrong thing, or maybe I was rude without meaning to be, or maybe I hurt someones feelings. It is exhausting sometimes, but people will "read" you in and interpret however they do. I am sure you are not annoying, maybe just misunderstood. 

Concentrate on the people you can relate to and enjoy yourself.  

I hope this doesnt sound preachy..


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

thank you everyone! i was seriously worried i was! i constantly told in life that im annoying and i was worried i upset anyone  x


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

michele said:


> I edited your post,please don't use swear words on a child's post or any other posts


LOL have you SEEN my language!?  x


----------



## Darkessa (May 17, 2012)

theshanman97 said:


> thank you everyone! i was seriously worried i was! i constantly told in life that im annoying and i was worried i upset anyone  x


Whoever told you that you were annoying... You shouldnt give a crap what they think. 
Honestly. There were SO many times in my life where I was told that I wasnt "good enough" or I was "too loud", "too emo", or "too weird". 
Those are the people who matter the least. 

If someone doesnt like you for YOU... For who you REALLY are, regardless of the negative. 
They simply dont matter, and its best to ignore them. 
It seems a bit callous to just stop caring, but it was the best thing I ever did. 
Just know that there is always another person out there who will adore you, "annoying" bits and all.


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

I've just joined but wanted to say that I don't think you are annoying. And since we are around the same age if you are then I am too.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

thank you everyone  x


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Truth is u never annoy me, i think the world of you and consider you a friend and a great person to talk to and be arround!!! Don't be so hard on yourself, you are an amazing person imo, not everyone is going to like everyone. Just be yourself, the person we all care about and love!!! Hugs, and when you are feeling like you are annoying read these lovely posts that people on here have left 4 u, that should put a smile on ur face hehe!!!!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Darkessa said:


> If someone doesnt like you for YOU... For who you REALLY are, regardless of the negative.
> They simply dont matter, and its best to ignore them.
> It seems a bit callous to just stop caring, but it was the best thing I ever did.
> Just know that there is always another person out there who will adore you, "annoying" bits and all.


I agree 100%. You guys are young. I'm not sure how much younger but I'm in my 30's, and I've had a lot of people tell me some not so nice things also. Just ignore it and keep going. Or use it. Use it to show them that you can do good things. If they are annoyed by you, chances are they aren't anywhere near where you are in life. Just sayin.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

This reminds me of one of my favorite quotes... 

"Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind." - Dr.Seuss


----------



## Darkessa (May 17, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> This reminds me of one of my favorite quotes...
> 
> "Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind." - Dr.Seuss


How have I never heard this before!!! I love it!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Darkessa said:


> How have I never heard this before!!! I love it!


It was in one the Horton books. I can't remember I think it was the one where he sat on the egg, and took care of it. I have young children. That's how I can remember. lol


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

carrieandcricket said:


> It was in one the Horton books. I can't remember I think it was the one where he sat on the egg, and took care of it. I have young children. That's how I can remember. lol


Horton Hatches a Who?!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

We wouldn't be able to visit with Tillie!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

LaceyGirl said:


> Horton Hatches a Who?!


Something or Horton hears a Who or something like that lol! The other animals were making fun of him because he wouldn't leave that egg. lol!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL! thank you everyone! and i LOVE how this has turned into a lovely post of randomness out of me being a sad thing LOL x


----------

